# Edisto Island



## legalfee (Jan 11, 2012)

My wife and I are considering exchanging  into Edisto. How are the units? Are any of the units beachfront? How hard would it be to get a unit in the fall? Thanks.


----------



## kwelty (Jan 11, 2012)

I was told by the lady at the check in desk there, that only the Wyndham Ocean Ridge(formerly Bay Point) with a check in of Friday and sleeping 6 not 8, are ocean front.  Most of these are older and while clean, are very tired.  But  the views most of these units have are fantastic.  Also, I have never seen dolphins so close and often as here.  They come up into the inlet to feed and you see them every day.
Most of the units at Edisto are in a compound and away from the water.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 11, 2012)

Just checked availability at Wyndham Ocean Ridge| Location: Southeast 1 King Cotton Road, Edisto Beach, SC 29438 for each Friday for a 7 day stay for September and October. 2012.  There was availability on all dates checked.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 11, 2012)

Our only visit to this resort was when my son, turning 13 next week, was two months old. Our unit was right on the ocean. You could sit on the bed and watch the dolphins play. We went in March, so it was pretty cold, yet the no-see-ums were killers. They came right through the screen.

Other than that, I have nothing but pleasant memories of the trip.

Sheila


----------



## dwmantz (Jan 11, 2012)

We are fixed Summer weeks owners at Wyndham Ocean Ridge.  The resort is a few blocks inland but has a beach house with beach front and shuttle to get there.  We just drive ourselves every day and park along the road.  Its a very small walk from there.  Edisto is quiet and private, no where near the crowds and traffic of Myrtle Beach.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 12, 2012)

Ocean Ridge is our FAVORITE Wyn resort.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 12, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> Ocean Ridge is our FAVORITE Wyn resort.



Ours too!  But it's not for everyone.  It is VERY laid back and some people are looking for something else.  If you are a nightlife type person, it won't be for you.  If you like exploring nature, playing golf, or just hanging out with your family at the beach, it's perfect.


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 14, 2012)

*We weren't impressed*

We love the ocean and were lucky enough to get two nights on Edisto on our way back from Florida 2 years ago.  As was pointed out... most of the resort is NOT on the ocean....in fact NOT within easy walking distance.  

We were there in June...and although we found parking I would never let the kids ride their bikes (like hilton head) to the beach here and I really missed the opportunity to easily walk to and along the ocean from my room.  Actually we weren't impressed with the beach either....but maybe we just had our timing wrong and caught high tide both times we went down?

I also found the pool area way too crowded for the summer crowds (maybe we hit a busy week?).  But there were lots of families and maybe for some people this is ok.

We live in SC now and love visiting the coast....we've been to the Marriotts in Myrtle; a number of places on Hilton Head, Wild Dunes on Isle of Palms, Fripp Island, Kiawah Island, Seabrook Island, and Edisto.....we won't return to Edisto.......our favorites are Hilton Head and Fripp.   

Luckily you'll get lots of opinions.
Judy


----------



## legalfee (Jan 15, 2012)

We have a fixed week at Lake Lure in July. September through the middle of November is my wife's busy season so November and December are the best times to use our float week. Maybe Edisto wouldn't be so crowded then and it might be possible to get an oceanfront unit.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 15, 2012)

*No oceanfront Wyndhams on Edisto!*

BayPoint is on a small "beach" that is on the bay, featuring murky water with seaweed in water and lapping up onto "beach". But it is indeed a beach, and it does have bay/water views from some but not all units. It's a crapshoot as to what unit you'd get there. And also with Wyndham's Friday check-ins you may end up getting into "The Village", which imo has a nice pool and very nice new units...so equally desirable to a BayPoint exchange into a unit that's beat up but might have a water view from balcony deck. Moral of story...take a 2 br with a Friday check-in and you'll get BayPoint or the Village and hopefully be happy with either. Have fun!


----------

